# Baja Mexico flyfishing video



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

I was going through some old pictures on my computer and found a video I made a few years ago of a trip to Baja. We spent part of the time cruising the beach on ATV's and running to the water when we saw baitfish on the surface. We went out in Panga's and caught a bunch of Dorado & a couple few Roosterfish. 
Unfortunately, the sardines have not been returning in high numbers and the populations of Dorado and other gamefish have fallen. Hopefully, the captains in Mexico will start to understand the value these fish have for sport fisherman, and start to adopt more of a catch and release style fishery.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice video. Love the Baja. 

I've been going there to the same general area each of the last five years and have experienced declining numbers of batfish and predators each year. The captains are very well aware of it and logically are very concerned. 

The guides I've fished with there have been all catch and release except for an occasional dorado. We tagged and released all roosters.

I really haven't heard any sound reasons, backed by science, for the decline but local fishing pressure may be a contributor...some speculate commercial fish raising interests are having adverse effects...some use the ever common global warming. Regardless, the sardines were virtually non-existent last year. 

It's really a shame because it was one of the great fisheries of the World before the decline....where else can you get two big Marlin in the air within 15 minutes of fishing a shoreline for roosters? or catch and release 30 big dorado a day on the fly within sight of your camp? 

I probably won't go back this year...unless I hear something has changed for the better. Looking for other "undiscovered" places farther south for elusive roosters.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

you have a better chance of slaying a pink unicorn on the flats than you do getting a mexican to catch and release.


----------

